# Vous connaissez une application ?



## Dredriban (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai plusieurs scans sur mon MAC au format JPG. J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application compatible MAC/iPad pour pouvoir lire mes JPG sur ma tablette. Sans passer par la conversion en PDF etc ... J'avais pensé à DROPBOX mais c'est trop long pour le nombre d'images que j'ai. Des idées ? Merci.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2015)

GoodReader, le couteaux suisse des fichiers sur iPad, iPhone et consort.


----------



## Dredriban (5 Juillet 2015)

Merci et tu penses que les images vont rapidement se mettre dessus (Il y en a 2000) ou que ça va être comme Dropbox et va me prendre des années ? xD

J'viens d'voir que c'était payant. Du coup j'dois payer celle MAC et celle iDevice ? Et on est d'accord que c'est bien compatible tous les fichiers ? Que c'est rapide et que je pourrai lire mes scans comme si c'était sur iBook ? Ouais question d'investir pour quelque chose d'utile. xD

EDIT : En fait, il n'y en a pas pour MAC j'viens d'voir, non ? Mes plus de 2000 images sont sur MAC. Mon but les lire sur iPad pour que ça soit plus agréable pour moi. Mon souhait ? Transférer rapidement toutes ces images d'un appareil à l'autre sans les convertir ou quoi.


----------



## adixya (5 Juillet 2015)

Pourquoi tu ne synchronises pas tes photos sur ton iPad a l'ancienne en utilisant iTunes ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2015)

Avec l'application Photo, les images qui sont envoyées sur iPad sont optimisées et du coup, elles risquent de ne plus être lisibles si le texte est trop petit (ce qui est souvent le cas).

Good reader transfert tes images très rapidement. En fait, il suffit de les glisser sur l'application dans iTunes et ça copie comme sur une clef USB.

Je m'en sers depuis des années pour transférer toute sorte de documents et les lires hors ligne. Il est possible de créer des dossiers et y classer les images selon le sujet. Des dossiers peuvent même être directement envoyé une fois classés sur ordinateur.

Bref, ce logiciel est le premier que je recommande à tout utilisateur d'iPad, quels que soient ses besoins


----------



## lineakd (5 Juillet 2015)

@drediban, c'est l'app sur la tablette qui est payante. Sur le mac, il existe l'app goodreaderusb.
Tu peux aussi essayer l'app documents readdle gratuite et en français.


----------



## Dredriban (6 Juillet 2015)

Super ! Merci. Du coup GoodReader est le best ? Du coup faut avoir la place nécessaire sur l'iPad ? Par-contre il y a plus de 2000 images. Et c'est un calvaire. J'aimerais tout transférer en une fois mais souvent ça me sortait le rond qui tournait multicolores (Notamment quand j'avais essayé sur iBook). Là je m'y prends comment ? Je prends l'appli. Je branche l'iPad et elle apparaît directement sur iTunes pour transférer ? Merci.


----------



## Dredriban (6 Juillet 2015)

Du coup je dois prendre aussi goodreaderusb sur mac aussi ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Juillet 2015)

@Dredriban, oui, sers toi de goodreaderusb sur ton mac ou sur ton pc.


----------



## Dredriban (6 Juillet 2015)

Ok. Merci. Je prends le usb que tu me files. Je fous tout dedans. Et tout sera sur l'appli de l'iPad ? Je peux tout transférer d'un coup ou ça va faire tout planter ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Juillet 2015)

@drediban, tu peux tout transférer.


----------



## Dredriban (7 Juillet 2015)

Ok. Merci. Je vais tenter ça.  Mais du coup faut que mon iPad soit en USB c'est ça ?


----------



## lineakd (7 Juillet 2015)

@Dredriban, oui mais il est aussi possible de se servir de l'app goodreader et d'un navigateur sur l'ordinateur pour transférer des fichiers en passant par le wifi.


----------



## Dredriban (7 Juillet 2015)

Merci ! Mes sauveurs ça marche super bien et vite ! Merci les gars. Juste question de faire chier encore un peu, pour faire défiler une image à une autre faut forcément appuyer sur la flèche en bas ? Et dites moi, toutes les images vont rester en onglet dans l'appli' ?


----------



## lineakd (7 Juillet 2015)

@Dredriban, c'est le but de tout forum... Non, un appui suffit sur la deuxième icône en partant de la gauche (en bas). Tu as 3 secondes pour regarder chaque image par défaut et il est modifiable dans "settings/pictures/slideshow duration".
Cette app est un finder donc tu peux faire ce que tu veux de tes fichiers en te servant de ""manage files" et même de les "export" dans l'app photos.
Sans cette app, je ne serais pas rester sous ios.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Juillet 2015)

Merci beaucoup c'est vrai qu'elle a l'air énorme cette application !


----------

